# Finding property



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

I have been perusing property websites for houses or similar in Italy  Can anyone point me in the direction of any that they have used personally please?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

casa.it
tecnocasa.it

I think those are the big ones. Both are national. Then you'll have various sites run by local agencies but that will depend on the location. Likely best to start with the national sites.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

have a look at any web site get an idear but nothing beats boots on the ground have a holliday in your chosen area and look in estate agents windows good luck


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you NickZ will try those  

Thank you Pudd, we are hopefully having a holiday over there October time, so will follow your advice


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Casa.it is perfect as it shows where the houses are on a map. Thank you so much NickZ! We dont really have much of an idea where we would like to live although I dont want to go more south than Rome or more north than Venice. East, west? Would like to be no more than 30 mins from the coast, thats a definate.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

OliveCameToo said:


> Casa.it is perfect as it shows where the houses are on a map. Thank you so much NickZ! We dont really have much of an idea where we would like to live although I dont want to go more south than Rome or more north than Venice. East, west? Would like to be no more than 30 mins from the coast, thats a definate.



That's virtually the whole country  If you really mean Rome city I'd suggest at least checking some of the towns just south of the city.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> Casa.it is perfect as it shows where the houses are on a map. Thank you so much NickZ! We dont really have much of an idea where we would like to live although I dont want to go more south than Rome or more north than Venice. East, west? Would like to be no more than 30 mins from the coast, thats a definate.


abruzzo fits your criteria pefetto


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We've started looking at Abruzzo, Tuscany and Marches  Im worried that it will be too hot if we go too far down. I used to love the heat but as Ive got older Im not so good with it


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're worried about heat then think altitude and not latitude. The higher up you go the colder it gets. 500 metres above sea level you lose almost 4degrees.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> We've started looking at Abruzzo, Tuscany and Marches  Im worried that it will be too hot if we go too far down. I used to love the heat but as Ive got older Im not so good with it


we are at 600 mtrs above sea level and its never to cold or to hot we hardly ever have a strong wind one of the things I hated about Norfolk now on the coast is another thing hot as hell in sumer and damp in the winter


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

ok now you're going to think I'm fussy :eyebrows: but I dont want it too cold either! My mum has a flat up in the mountains so if it gets too hot in the summer we can go up there, but want to live somewhere that winter isn't too bad. Ahem I dont want too much do I?!


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We're in Somerset Pudd, so much rain!! especially this winter we've had terrible floods around here (luckily not where we live)
I was born and grew up by the sea and when the children were older dreamed of moving to the countryside. Then I met my partner, we moved, but I miss the sea


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> We're in Somerset Pudd, so much rain!! especially this winter we've had terrible floods around here (luckily not where we live)
> I was born and grew up by the sea and when the children were older dreamed of moving to the countryside. Then I met my partner, we moved, but I miss the sea


hi 
every body asociats mountanes with cold , not true a Norfolk beach in winter now that's cold north east winds straight from the pole here in pretoro we are tucked in to the majjela mountain in the foot hills with a sea view , never were long johns  just a light pully and jacket it hardly ever drops bellow freezing , and we don't get much rain or snow in the village , we have a mini climate we are protected by the mother mountane the majjella , were the greek godes brought here son to rcover from battle wounds , 
so iam told a bit before my time however greek goddess was maia by the way


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

Pudd's spot on in my opinion. Abruzzo is well priced and would likely fit your needs. Great food and wonderful people. That said, if I had relatives anywhere else I would have to rule that location out before setting up shop somewhere else.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

*micro-climates*

What Roy has written is very true. I've lived in three different areas in Cailofrnia. Two different mountain regions and also seal level.
Each has their own beauty. 
In the mountain levels there are micro climates, and within 15 miles you may find snow in winter or sun, and cold or warmth. You may also find cold in the mountains or foothills all summer within a very short distance, or heat all year. Sounds confusing and crazy, but it's true.
One needs to visit chosen areas in different seasons, and remember with climate change there is no longer a guarantee of four seasons.
All you can do is due dillagence. But you must visit first before making an ill-informed decision, which may cost you time, money and happiness.
Remember planning is half the fun in all things.
Look at this as an adventure, a treasure hunt!


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Trust me it would be way too cold in the winter for me, living where mum is from, it's in the Dolomites! When my nan got older she would come over and stay with us in England. She came end of October then returned to Italy end of April.
I have read that the west is wetter than the east, compared to the UK does that even figure?!!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> Trust me it would be way too cold in the winter for me, living where mum is from, it's in the Dolomites! When my nan got older she would come over and stay with us in England. She came end of October then returned to Italy end of April.
> I have read that the west is wetter than the east, compared to the UK does that even figure?!!


yes the dolomitese are very cold just look on a map of Italy ands compare how mucxh south abruzzo is than that range of mountanes we are still in light clothes it was 70 degrees old money here last week its still in the high fiftys , we have friends in lake garda and they have very cold wet winters , and cant belive how warm it is in the south in abruzzo , compared to any were ive lived in England the climate here is much much walmer . we grow peaches out side here 
and down on the coast palms thrive francavilla the gardens are full of semi tropical plants


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

I have heard of Francavilla as one of my mum's friends was from Pescara. Funnily enough a good few of her other friends were from the east side, Bari, Brindisi, Ancona.
Might be an idea to rent first? The more I go into this the more confused I become


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless you have a reason to pick a certain area it's best to rent. Rent for a year then decide.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

OliveCameToo said:


> I have heard of Francavilla as one of my mum's friends was from Pescara. Funnily enough a good few of her other friends were from the east side, Bari, Brindisi, Ancona.
> Might be an idea to rent first? The more I go into this the more confused I become


I know this won't help you, but, once you narrow it down, your confusion becomes less so.

Make a list of three areas, lists what you believe are the pros and cons for each, then start your process of elimination. 
Get the list down to two, and do the same. Remember, one area will stick in your mind as a no go, for each elimination round.
You will soon see a lightbulb come on, bingo, you have the top one!
Once you get the romantic ideas and whatever out of your mind, it becomes easier.
Too many choices becomes confusion.

What can you live without?
What can you not live without?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BelloBello said:


> What can you live without?
> What can you not live without?


I'd start with this. Ignore the regions for now. Almost every region has a bit of everything. 

Unless you have a personal reason for one region/province/town (job,family etc) there is no reason to tie yourself down.


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

There is one definate - I need to be no more than 30mins from the coast  I really do miss the sea where we are now!


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

OliveCameToo said:


> There is one definate - I need to be no more than 30mins from the coast  I really do miss the sea where we are now!




There you have it! Now it becomes much less messy! One decision less.:bump2:


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> There is one definate - I need to be no more than 30mins from the coast  I really do miss the sea where we are now!


I understand completely I have never lived more than 30 mins from the sea , but where I live now iam 20 mins from sea and can see the sea without fear of high tides


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

OliveCameToo said:


> There is one definate - I need to be no more than 30mins from the coast  I really do miss the sea where we are now!


You might want to define what you mean by coast?

Rustic beach?

Commerical hotels etc?

Docks? Sailboats etc?

Some parts are fairly natural. Others look like any other European hotel beach.


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok! I love sandy beaches but I also like craggy, rustic beaches. I would say nowhere busy but I think that may be harder


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

our beachs range from sitting in rows putting on bikinis to match you make up to graggy rocky coves remisent of cornwall and sandy secluded beaches warm water .you can be on your own easy on our beaches


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

The first isnt good, but the second and last sound wonderful........I can almost feel the sun


----------

